# First contract phone, first smartphone - what to go for?



## Corax (Apr 15, 2011)

I got stung by some crappy outfit for £40 a month for a piece of shit phone & shit contract ten years ago.  Fortunately I managed to get out of it because they'd not supplied accessories they'd promised, but since then, I've been on PAYG.

Contracts have come down a lot in price now though, and more importantly I want an Android phone now, and I'd rather not be worrying about charges whenever I use it.

I've always used vodafone and been very happy with their coverage, whilst family on the likes of Orange had to walk to the top of the nearest hill to make calls (not kidding).  I don't know if stuff's changed though.

I looked at the HTC Desire a while back and liked it a lot.  That may now be obsolete tech now though for all I know...

So - any recommendations for providers, price plans that mean I can use it lots without worrying, and handsets?

I did see this current thread, but as the OP is asking for advice about an outright buy for PAYG, which is a bit different.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> I looked at the HTC Desire a while back and liked it a lot.  That may now be obsolete tech now though for all I know...


It's certainly not 'obsolete tech' - I'm still usin gand loving mine - but there are a range of even better phones coming up. 

It'll be easier if you started with some kind of indication about how much you want to pay and what your phone priorities are (camera/MP3 player/call quality etc).


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 15, 2011)

For the bargain smartphone option check the Orange San Francisco threads. Cheap to buy outright and with a sim-only contract its £15 for 600 mins on 3 or giff gaff. If you use more than 600 mins you're talking too much.


----------



## Corax (Apr 15, 2011)

editor said:


> It's certainly not 'obsolete tech' - I'm still usin gand loving mine - but there are a range of even better phones coming up.
> 
> It'll be easier if you started with some kind of indication about how much you want to pay and what your phone priorities are (camera/MP3 player/call quality etc).


I'm not entirely sure what the market's like price-wise really.  I'd rather not pay more than £20-£25 a month, but I had a minor windfall a while back so I can afford a reasonable outlay for the phone to start with.  Definitely less than £100 though, as it's not a 'priority' purchase iykwim.

Not that fussed about the camera as I've got a reasonable semi-pro for proper pics.  MP3 would be good.  Call quality has to be reasonable, but isn't it on all phones these days?  The main reasons I want a smartphone though is for a) dicking about with apps and games, and b) browsing the web when the laptop's off.



Brainaddict said:


> For the bargain smartphone option check the Orange San Francisco threads. Cheap to buy outright and with a sim-only contract its £15 for 600 mins on 3 or giff gaff. If you use more than 600 mins you're talking too much.


I have fuck all social life and naff-all self-esteem so talk minutes don't need to be high  .  It's more the data allowance that I want to make sure is covered.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 15, 2011)

My mate just got a HTC Wildfire on a £15 a month contract with T-Mobile. 500 minutes, 500 texts and 1gb of data per month.


----------



## Corax (Apr 15, 2011)

What's the Wildfire like?  How does it differ from the Desire?

The best bet with vodafone I've seen is the Desire with 100 minutes (enough) 500 texts (way more than enough), and 500MB of data.

I have no idea how much 500MB of data is in practice though.

Am I being a mug for erring towards vodafone?  Is network coverage with others better these days?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 15, 2011)

He's only had it a day or so but says it's very easy to use and nice and smooth. He said the reviews between it and the higher end devices were favourable. Not as many features as the high end phones but good for day to day use.


----------



## Corax (Apr 15, 2011)

Bloody nora, I must be getting old because I'm finding browsing all the different providers a nightmarish labyrinth.

I think I want the HTC Desire.  Trying to work out the best package now.


----------



## Corax (Apr 16, 2011)

Any reason not to go with this, £25 p/m?



> HTC Desire Graphite
> 
> With the Text 500 you get:
> 500 minutes (anytime, any network)
> ...



http://threestore.three.co.uk/dealsummary.aspx?intid=dealbuilder&offercode=24TXT5D106


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 16, 2011)

Corax said:


> Any reason not to go with this, £25 p/m?
> 
> 
> 
> http://threestore.three.co.uk/dealsummary.aspx?intid=dealbuilder&offercode=24TXT5D106


 
That's not too bad, the things I'm not sure on with it are the 2 year contract and it being from 3, never heard good things about their reception tbh...


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm on "the One Plan" on 3 - HTC Desire HD (free), 2000 any net mins, 5000 3to3 mins, 5000 texts, unlimited (really) data - £35 a month. There may be cheaper deals, but for me, I know that come what may, I won't exceed those limits and therefore won't ever get a bill over £35, never having to worry about how many calls I make, texts I send or apps / music / vids etc I download, however much surfing, GPS etc etc. 

Am absolutely satisfied with the handset, coverage and service.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2011)

Corax said:


> Any reason not to go with this, £25 p/m?
> 
> 
> 
> http://threestore.three.co.uk/dealsummary.aspx?intid=dealbuilder&offercode=24TXT5D106



I got what i think is a better deal yesterday. 
It is in the other smartphone thread, will find links if I have time. 
Three would not be my choice but the field is pretty level.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 16, 2011)

if your in an area with poor reception, 3 isn't a good choice. probably.

Orange and T-Mobile have recently merged their signal.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 16, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That's not too bad, the things I'm not sure on with it are the 2 year contract and it being from 3, never heard good things about their reception tbh...


 
I'd avoid 3 - had real problems with their reception (I posted a thread a few months ago about blagging my way out of a contract because they had dropped 2g coverage, making my phone useless).

Vodafone's coverage is much much better. Giff Gaff (02 spin off) has properly unlimited data for £10 per month on PAYG, and 250 minutes. It sounds like this may suit your needs? Then get an Orange San Francisco to go with it. Bish bosh.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2011)

Corax said:


> Any reason not to go with this, £25 p/m?


Yes. It's a 2 year deal. That's_ way too much_ for a phone that has already been superseded. The Desire is stil a good phone but you should be able to pick it up shorter contracts for as much (if not less). I can remember seeing £20/month deals a while ago too.


----------



## Corax (Apr 16, 2011)

editor said:


> Yes. It's a 2 year deal. That's_ way too much_ for a phone that has already been superseded. The Desire is stil a good phone but you should be able to pick it up shorter contracts for as much (if not less). I can remember seeing £20/month deals a while ago too.


 
Thanks.  I was sold on that, so that's really valuable comment - ta.


----------

